# X Bow/ Bow



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Just wanting to see what kind of bow everyone uses..


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

xbow- legend 175


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Mathews Switchback.....


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

PSE Avenger


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

Excalibur Phoenix


----------



## FISH OR DIE (May 18, 2005)

Mathews Switchback


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Bear Whitetail Legand


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

finally got a new one amonth ago it's a fred bear SQ32


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Mathews Q2


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Buckmasters G2


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

mathews legacy


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Horton Legend HD 175 Crossbow, red dot sight, EZ winder cocking device. Sorry, us old guys with heart issues can't pull much anymore.

...


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

TenPoint Elite Lite...


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Martin Cougar II, old faithfull!


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

PSE FireStorm


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

horton youcon


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hoyt razrtec


----------



## SNAGMASTER (May 10, 2004)

Martin Super Diablo


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

PSE Mach 10.Almost bought the new switchback xt just couldnt bring myself to spend the money.Oh well maybe next year.3 DAYS!!!!!!!


----------



## wallihunter (Apr 15, 2004)

two mathews an old z-max and a 06 black max.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Hoyt XTec (((Good luck too everyone)))


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

The diversity here is amazing. Not a bad thing either.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Hoyt Vipertec


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Horton Prohawk 175


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

mathews outback


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

:! Browning Mirage


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

06 Bowtech Tribute
03 Hoyt Magnatech

Goog hunting to all!


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Barnett Rc 150, This Year Horton Explorer 150 Red Dot. Shot A Lot Of Deer With The Barnett. Will See How The Horton Does. Would Like To Get Back Shooting A Compound, But It's The Time Thing. 2 Days Away. Can't Wait Good Luck To All And Be Safe. :!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Hoyt magnatec


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Horton TR 175

lg_mouth


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Ten point legacy, and self made recuve long bow. Lets have a season of short wide blood trails guys.....!


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

Mathews MQ1


----------



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Mathews Outback Baby! (i'm so pumped to be in the stand saturday I can hardly see straight)

Easton ST Epic 400 Spine wrapped w/ blazer vanes
Magnus Snuffer SS
60lbs,28"


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

05 BowTech Old Glory. Sweetest bow ever made!!   !%


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks to dale m , I bought a horton yukon , carbon fiber bolts, 100 grain sattelite broadheads. 'Rude Dog


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

The greatest shooting bow Ive ever owned.

Jennings Buckmaster PWC


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

horton legend xt175 excalibur scope


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Hoyt Vipertec


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

matthews legacy


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Have an old Jennings shooting star I don't use any more. Got a Hunter Viper XL, the next year they changed names to 10 point. I've taken 6 deer with it.
Good luck to all. 

On the ground is no where to be found,
Up a tree is where to be,
To all best of luck,
In the hunt for that trophy buck.


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

Parker Phoenix 36


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

Fred Bear TRX - FAST chrono= 303fps


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

new to bow huntin
PSE vengeance 70 lbs 30 inch maxima carbon 350 100gr muzzy
hope to get my first deer this year


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow some bows that bring back memories, Martin Cougar II, Jennings Shooting Star!!!

My first couple of bowkills were with a Bear Whitetail back in the early 70's. I shot a modified Couger II, modified wheels for 60% letoff which was unheard of back then, at 92 lbs for a bunch of years.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Horton Yukon SL
Simmons Scope with Range gradient
Easton Carbons
Spitfire broadheads


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Matthews Switchback XT, just bought it 4 months ago....absolutely love it, nice upgrade from the old school Browning I was shooting. Going out for my first time this season tomorrow, good luck to everyone...BD :!


----------

